# Cronnix ne lance pas tout !



## abou (11 Mai 2007)

Bonjour

Je suis tombé sur une commande qui déconnecte le wifi :

*/System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Apple80211.framework/Versions/A/Resources/airport -z*

Et une autre qui le reconnecte :

*/System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Apple80211.framework/Versions/A/Resources/airport -a*

Elles se lancent bien dans le Terminal, mais programmées dans Cronix (un gui de Crontab) elles se lancent bien manuellement :







Mais pas à l'heure programmée   

Pourriez-vous me dire où est l'erreur ?
Savez-vous aussi s'il existe un équivalent pour déconnecter une liaison Ethernet ?

Merci


----------



## bompi (11 Mai 2007)

En g&#233;n&#233;ral, il suffit d'utiliser la commande _ifconfig_.


----------

